# help!!!



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

I want some advice....if anyone can add any words of wisdom. I had my ec on the 25th August (bank holiday monday) and transfer on the 28th August. My test date is 13th September. On friday i had some spotting just when i went to the loo and the same just a little on Saturday. I was convinced it was all over as af feels like its starting. Hardly any spotting but it was there on friday and saturday.  I have been crying convinced its all over......I just did a test and got a BFP straight away.

Advice please ladies. I get early mc quite alot but the stopping has only been spotting and not very much, Nothing at all today.

I am on asprin, clexane, steroids and the ones you stick up your....

Should i get excited!!!

Sarah


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

I had spotting and I tested 6 days early and got a bfp, it's unlikely that you would get a false positive test, well done..... congrats 

Speak to your clinic with your concerns hun

Good luck

Deb x


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks. Its so unexpected and so early. I was convinced it was all over and am shaking i am so nervous. Should i tell the clinic i have tested or not?

SARAH


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Yes I would, the worst they can do is slap you on the legs!!  
They may increase your meds with having a slight bleed, so it's best you do tell them everything, they are only there to help you


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi sarah,

did'nt want to read and run, i'm new to all this so not able to give much advice. i'm sure one of the other girls will be able to help. 

but personnally i think i would give clinic a ring tomorrow to ask their advice, but i have heard that test don't give false positives. hope it is a bfp congrats to you


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks guys. I only had the one test so will do another tomorrow and then call the clinic. I am so pleased to see the BFP at least its a massive step in the right direction.  Wasnt sure to call as they might want to just wait and see what happens. The spotting was very very light...


----------



## banksy1 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi sarah 
I had egg collection the day after you and ET on the Friday I have been ill with a cold and terrible wind that I tested today too and got a BFP.

Hope they stick


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

congrats to you as well kath  

everyone is doing so well at the moment lots of bfp.


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

wow..well done. Are you going to tell them?

Sarah


----------



## banksy1 (Aug 19, 2008)

No dont think so but I run out of the pessery things on Sunday Morning so going to test on Wednesday again and perhaps ring them if its a BFP again to get more.


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

Yea i need some more meds too. I wil call them on tuesday i think?? Not sure what to do for best..don t want to sound bonkers testing so early.

Sarah


----------



## banksy1 (Aug 19, 2008)

No i don't either and I am thinking it must be wrong perhaps the HCG injection still in my system that I took 14 days ago.


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

Lets hope. BFP gotta to a very good sign though!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

girls testing early isn't great but getting a bfp is a good sign

sazzle no one can say for sure what the spotting was it was be many things


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

I would phone the clinic first thing tomorrow Sarah - especially if you need more meds.  I don't really know what to say about the spotting and the BFP - I hope it is really good news for you - sending you lots of sticky vibes XXX


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks guys. I just dont want to sound like crazy woman calling the clinic as i am so early for testing....maybe its best to be safe??


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

wow well done sarah and cath   i tested on day 9 after transfer and got a bfp but mine was natural frozen transfer so there was no hcg injection ...as long as thats out of your system i would say congrats ladies   if you have run out of pessaries i would phone first thing in morning and ask to pick up prescription


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

I run out of meds on Friday so still in two minds,,,,,bet they get loads of crazy women calling. Sure waiting few more days will be ok and sure theres not much they can do until closer to test date..just nature now i suppose.

Sarah


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

ring up and say you have tested early i did lol you will need a prescription they should of gave you enough to get to test day at least   its about time we had a good few bfps


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

Yea i thought it was daft i was a few short, I wasnt really with it when they gave the prescription and my oh went and got it, Only just checked i had enough.

At least i can get that sorted, How early were you testing?

SARAH


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i tested 9 days after transfer ...couldnt wait any longer   you have to take the pessaries up to 12 weeks so they will definetly write you a prescription ..i have to get more on thur cant wait to come of them now tho


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

I am so glad i am not alone in testing early. Just want to wish everone on theor tww goodluck...its a mad stressful time even if you are quite a chilled person. So lots of mellow hugs to everyone xx


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

i tested a week early and i rang the clinic 3 days b4 my otd they were fine didnt even mention me testing early was bad, they booked my scan and i wil be picking up more bullets tomorrow. congrats to both of you yayayayayayayay xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS Kath & Sarah, that's fantastic news!!! I'm sure all will be well as loads seem to get spotting early on anyway but I'd check with the clinic to be sure.

I had my ET the same day as you Sarah but haven't tested yet.... You've both made me think I should now so perhaps I'll test tomorrow which is 12 days after ET.  Surely that's long enough to show a result??

I keep swaying between thinking it's worked and thinking it hasn't. I've had AF pains Wed/Thurs/Fri last week then a little bit this morning.  No spotting though.  I haven't slept well the last few nights - very restless and cant' stop thinking about it!

Did either of you have many symptoms?

Well done again & hope it continues to go well.

x


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks. I have everything crossed hoping it will stick. Went for m accupuncture today and my therapist was so please she is such a nice lady. She said if its was here she couldnt stop herself testing at least once a day until Saturday...so went to Tesco and bought sick test!!!  Just did one and came up BFP.

In tesco they are under a fiver for two so if your thinking about it and its stoppping you from relaxing why not go for it...no spotting is a good sign too. I would have prefered not to see ANY brown spots.

Good luck!!!!

Sarah


----------



## banksy1 (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks for all your congrats wishes, I know its very early days at the mo and i am taking it very cautiously as anything can happen. The only symptoms I have had are the outsides of my (.)(.)s are hurting, I have had a terrible cold I remember Kelly saying something about a cold, terrible wind in by belly, chest and I am really bloated most of my trousers don;t fit me. I had no spotting or anything.

I know I am very naughty and don't think I would test early again, but then again its really hard not too.
Hope it sticks, all the best to everyone.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Congartulations kath and sarah   i so pleased for you both wow    lots of love  emma xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

